# live shrimp vs. frozen shrimp



## stevesmi

the guy at the bait shop said using frozen shrimp would be fine for me to use. however i only caught some small whiting, pinfish, and white trout with it. how do i catch the sheepshead, drum, redfish, flounder and bigger fish? 

and if i use live shrimp do i need to buy a bucket with oxygen aerator (sp) so it doesn't die? 

or should i buy some fiddler crabs? 

not new to fishing, but trying to catch some dinner instead of just having a good time with smaller fish if you know what i mean. thanks!


----------



## Chris V

You can catch decent fish with frozen shrimp but have to contend with a lot more smaller by-catch. Live bait definitely improves the quality of what you catch. An aerated bucket is necessary to keep baits alive for any amount of time and an insulated system is even better because it will keep the water temp lower in the bucket. 

Fiddlers are great for sheepshead but not always as productive on other species. For all around, its hard to beat a live shrimp this time of year.


----------



## stevesmi

Chris V said:


> You can catch decent fish with frozen shrimp but have to contend with a lot more smaller by-catch. Live bait definitely improves the quality of what you catch. An aerated bucket is necessary to keep baits alive for any amount of time and an insulated system is even better because it will keep the water temp lower in the bucket.
> 
> Fiddlers are great for sheepshead but not always as productive on other species. For all around, its hard to beat a live shrimp this time of year.


 
thanks. how would i hook the live shrimp so he stays alive longer? 

i'm thinking next time using the frozen shrimp on 1 hook, live shrimp on another and then maybe some mullet on a 3rd and seeing what happens. i've had success with blues with frozen mullet, and with sheepshead i usually only catch small ones on frozen shrimp. lookin for some 12 inchers this time.


----------



## stevesmi

also will pompano be more likely to go for live shrimp or frozen? i find it hard to believe they can fit a live shrimp in their small mouths.


----------



## tjwareusmc

Have you tried sand fleas? The fiddlers will stay alive in just a bucket without water for days. I hear a lot of people saying fresh dead (some say peeled) shrimp works well in the surf.

I love fishing with live shrimp personally and until it gets hotter (it's starting to now) they stay alive pretty good. When summertime comes it is best to toss a frozen water bottle in the bucket with them or use an insulated bait keeper to keep them alive.


----------



## stevesmi

yeah i've used sand fleas and to be honest i have never caught a single fish on them before. seems like they just stay on the hook while the shrimp, clams, and even squid are getting eaten up


----------



## tjwareusmc

I've had those days too. You might be pleased with the live shrimp. Let us know how you do.


----------



## RipinLips

So...how are you suppose to hook a live shrimp so that it doesn't die immediatley?


----------



## Charlie2

*Hooking Live Shrimp*

(1) Hook them through the horn.

(2) Hook them once through the tail.

(3) Pinch off their tail and thread the hook into aft body. 

I've heard about a method where the hook is threaded into the fore body. I haven't tried this one. JMHO C2


----------



## tjwareusmc

I saw some guys hooking them through the back with big success so I have started hooking that when bottom fishing or fishing in strong current. If I fish under a popping cork I hook through the horn.


----------



## RipinLips

Thanks, I will try it tonight!


----------

